
Math Duo Maps the Infinite Terrain of Minimal Surfaces - furcyd
https://www.quantamagazine.org/math-duo-maps-the-infinite-terrain-of-minimal-surfaces-20190312/
======
Tomminn
This is some of the best maths writing I've ever seen. It really gives you an
accurate feel for the results they've derived.

